# Lautstärke verstellt sich immer (ALSAMIXER spinnt)

## MrKopf

Hallo,

Immer wenn ich den Rechner neu starte oder mal 30min nicht benutze verstellt sich immer die Lautstärke, Der Sound ist dann immer ganz leise. 

Als das das erste mal aufgetreten ist, habe ich in der 

```
/etc/conf.d/local.start "alsactl restore" 
```

eingetragen, damit hatte ich das Problem beim Start nicht mehr. 

Jetzt ist auchnoch aus irgend einem Grund das Problem hinzu gekommen, dass die Programme alsamixer und alsamixergui abstürzen 

wenn ich die starte, ich muss die dann mit kill beenden. Bei alsamixer werden sämtliche offenen Konsolen unbenutzbar und ich muss alle schliessen 

und neu starten.

Ich möchte, dass die Lautstärke von keinem Programm verstellt werden kann und dass sie immer auf 100% eingestellt ist. 

Hat jemand vielleicht einen Vorschlag wie ich dieses nervige Problem einfach löse?

media-sound/alsa-utils        1.0.20-r5

media-sound/alsamixergui  0.9.0.1.2-r4

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources  2.6.30-r6

danke

----------

## Josef.95

Willkommen im Forum!

Hast du einst "# alsaconf" ausgeführt?

und auch "alsasound" dem Runlevel boot hinzugefügt, bzw gestartet?

dies sollte eigentlich dafür sorgen das die Lautstärken beim runterfahren des Rechners gespeichert, und beim booten wieder hergestellt werden.

Konfigurieren lässt sich dies dann in "/etc/conf.d/alsasound" (die Defaults sollten aber idR passen)

MfG

----------

## MrKopf

danke für die schnelle Antwort

nein ich hatte alsaconf nicht ausgeführt und alsasound war nicht eingetragen. Das hab ich jetzt nachgeholt. Mal sehen ob damit das Problem behoben ist, danke.

----------

## Josef.95

Es gibt auch eine recht gute Dokumentation hierzu, siehe zb:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/alsa-guide.xml

guten Sound

Josef

----------

